# New Believer



## hollfire3 (Apr 3, 2012)

I was never raised in church my mom went sometimes my dad did in his youth i am 39 yrs old 2 kids, last month i had a strong conviction that lasted 3 weeks i had to get saved  to relieve some of the pressure in my chest kind of like my stomach was in knots i went to church for the first time and was very comfortable like i was meant to be there i read devotionals every day and faith building scriptures but something in me wants to find false things in the bible is this normal and why is it so complicated all i know is i dont want my kids to grow up like i did i dont cry but for those three weeks i could not get it together does this sound weird. bieng a new christian i find it hard to believe that there are that many people who dont believe when things like this happen to people with no religous background can anybody make sense of this and i ask that you pray for me so the devil will leave me alone


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 3, 2012)

hollfire3 said:


> ... why is it so complicated



It's not.

The best thing to do is to go to church every time the door is open.  If your church has a "new Christian" class, sign up for it.


----------



## barryl (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Brother, welcome to the winning side!!!!!!! Get rooted and grounded in Gods Word !! Here is some Scripture to help you along with the problem. James 4:7 KJV 1611 I will be praying for you and your family !!!


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with the other comments.
And no, the devil will not leave you alone.  But the day will soon come when you can put him on his heels in a down home minute.  You're going to be gaining strength in God day by day now.

Go to church every time the doors are open.  Enjoy Bible classes.  Enjoy the discussions.  Don't try to agree with everyone just to fit in, but ask questions.  

Read God's word.  The New Testament.  God will lead you to the proper scriptures.  Don't become a "verse" studier but rather, read it for it's historical value in your life.

God's gonna be working to lead you along, just take His hand and go.


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 4, 2012)

I believe you and in what you are going through. I am praying for you and I know things will be fine.

For some of us being born again, being formed anew,  at first we cried like little children because we need to, and we struggled to keep it together just like you. What is happening to you and around you is as natural as sunset and sunrise.

Hold on to Jesus, let Him guide you---He will look out for you and the people you are concerned for. 

As for myself from this day on you are my brother--- like it or not!


----------



## formula1 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re:*

Welcome to our family (God's family)!  So many I see in your post but most of all I see a knowing that this Jesus you follow has put peace in your heart.  All you really need to learn the things God wants for you and that will come in time as you follow Him.  When you struggle, you have a advocate and friend in Jesus. Call on Him, trust Him and He will answer.Here's a couple of scriptures to boost you along.  God Bless!

1 Peter 2
9 But you are a chosen race, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, a people for his own possession, that you may proclaim the excellencies of him who called you out of darkness into his marvelous light. 10  Once you were not a people, but now you are God's people; once you had not received mercy, but now you have received mercy.

1 Thessalonians 5
16  Rejoice always, 17  pray without ceasing, 18  give thanks in all circumstances; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 4, 2012)

Satan cannot show you fault in Gods word, there is none.He will try to twist it and change its meaning because he knows it well, but through prayer and the light of the Holy Spirit, you will see the perfection of Gods word.
 What Satan can do is show you fault in man, so beware and never put any man up as being holier than any other...you may love your Pastor, or Sunday school teacher, or a Deacon, but always remember they are just men and they too come short of the glory of the Lord. Welcome to the Church, and God Bless.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 4, 2012)

hollfire3 said:


> I was never raised in church my mom went sometimes my dad did in his youth i am 39 yrs old 2 kids, last month i had a strong conviction that lasted 3 weeks i had to get saved  to relieve some of the pressure in my chest kind of like my stomach was in knots i went to church for the first time and was very comfortable like i was meant to be there i read devotionals every day and faith building scriptures but something in me wants to find false things in the bible is this normal and why is it so complicated all i know is i dont want my kids to grow up like i did i dont cry but for those three weeks i could not get it together does this sound weird. bieng a new christian i find it hard to believe that there are that many people who dont believe when things like this happen to people with no religous background can anybody make sense of this and i ask that you pray for me so the devil will leave me alone


Hello hollfire, If you prefer not to answer, I understand. I'm courious, most of the times that I have seen someone explain what you explained, about that conviction, it has been associated with going through a hard time in your life. You may be the exception. I'm a courious person.


----------



## thedeacon (Apr 5, 2012)

Brother, I am sitting here at 1:00 am with tears in my eyes, I am so touched by your story.

I am now and will continue to pray for you. I wish I could tell you a secret that would assure you that the devil will leave you alone. I can't because he will not, you just have to understand he is doing his job and he doesn't want you in Chruch.

The first thing I would encourage you to do is to learn to communicate with God. That may seem crazy but its not, learn to pray. Find your time, your place, your position that makes you comfortable and before long it will become second nature to you.

I would suggest you read Matt: chapters 5,6,&7, look up the words you don't understand, find commentaries online that will explain scriptures to you, use a few and get a broader view. Whatever you do stay in the word, day in and day out. Let it be your crutch.

The best thing you can do is to get you a Christian buddy that will look forward to helping you along.

Prayer will move mountains. It will help you.

God bless you brother and may your journey we a joyful one. Don't look at this with a dread  but look at it as a joyful challange. Kinda like looking for the biggest bass in the pond or the biggest buck in the woods, you know its going to be tiring but its going to be fun.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 7, 2012)

Your doubt is from satan, he doesn't want you to get it. When he comes around trying to confuse or confound or manipulate or test or tempt you, say.....'I rebuke you in the name of Jesus'......sometimes I even open my front door and tell the devil to get out. When you say the name of Jesus, the demons have to flee.

Temptation never dies, you have to die to temptation.
satan wants you back....we all go thru that, just ignore him.


----------



## RNC (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to life everlasting my friend !!! 

You have chosen to answer the call of salvation from Gods Holy Spirit  ,believe on Jesus and live forever in His Glory ;]

Read your bible an go to church meetings with your fellow Christian brother & sisters , let God love on you as you worship Him in spirit and truth !

Happy Easter


----------

